# Search Box on iPad



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2011)

Not that I've got an iPad you understand  but if I did I might have noticed that the search box on the top right overlaps the alert button and whatever else is in that direction so you can't see or use them. That might be a bit of a problem for iPad users. whoever they are. Well Danny for for one, with his knock-off ebay iPad.


----------



## Shaun (19 Dec 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not that I've got an iPad you understand  but if I did I might have noticed that the search box on the top right overlaps the alert button and whatever else is in that direction so you can't see or use them. That might be a bit of a problem for iPad users. whoever they are. Well Danny for for one, with his knock-off ebay iPad.


 
Can you post a screenshot of this (_press the on/off & home keys simultaneously to take a screenshot_)?


----------



## MattHB (19 Dec 2011)

Doesnt do it to me. (ipad2)


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2011)

Does the same thing on my Android phone.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2011)

and WebOS


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

Is this since I added the snow on top of the navigation bar?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2011)

Can't say for sure, Shaun.

remind me to check gain when the decorations come down


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

I've temporarily removed them - what about now?


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Dec 2011)

Still doing it on Android without the snow.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2011)

Just the same (in WebOS at least)


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Still doing it on Android without the snow.


 
Okay, snow back on and I'll see if this has been brought up on the XF support site.


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

Try it now - I've reduced the padding between the navigation items.

It could be the addition of the blogs/map/gallery that have pushed the alerts and inbox off the rail ...


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2011)




----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 5663


 
Looks exactly the same as the previous ones - try deleting your browser cache and/or restarting to get the more squished-up navigation padding.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Dec 2011)

Working on Android


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> Looks exactly the same as the previous ones - try deleting your browser cache and/or restarting to get the more squished-up navigation padding.


yes, i had done that.

done again to be sure.

still the same in WebOS


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> still the same in WebOS


 
Okay, I'll check with XF support and see if anyone else has come across this.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2011)

Just noticed it happens on the PC too when sizing the window too small horizontally:





(Ubuntu 11.10, Chromium browser)


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Just noticed it happens on the PC too when sizing the window too small horizontally:
> 
> View attachment 5698
> 
> ...


Okay in current Opera, Firefox and IE browsers on my Win XP PC though.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2011)

Could that be because your name is shorter than mine I wonder?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Could that be because your name is shorter than mine I wonder?


Ah - an Interesting question - threebikesmcginty also has a long name and has problems, and other shorter-named people don't!

Shaun - why don't you temporarily change your name to _AllPowerfulAdministrator_ and see if that breaks it for you!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2011)

Could you change my name to 3BM and test it that way please?


----------



## col (29 Dec 2011)

I dont know if this is any help, but I had a similar problem on my android, other things overlapped too. By pure chance I set my display to the wider one where you turn your phone on its side, and all problems were solved.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Dec 2011)

col said:


> I dont know if this is any help, but I had a similar problem on my android, other things overlapped too. By pure chance I set my display to the wider one where you turn your phone on its side, and all problems were solved.


Good thinking col but on my Android tablet and my WebOS one it's the same in both orientations...

Having said that, on WinMo 6; I can't even create a new post, so it could be worse.


----------



## col (29 Dec 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Good thinking col but on my Android tablet and my WebOS one it's the same in both orientations...
> 
> Having said that, on WinMo 6; I can't even create a new post, so it could be worse.


Landscape ! Thats what i was trying to remember.


----------



## Shaun (30 Dec 2011)

I've removed the "Home" tab from the navigation menu (it's a bit redundant as the forums _are_ the home) - any better?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks Shaun - you're a genius and no mistake!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2011)

Thank you 

All working on all my devices / platforms


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2011)

windows mobile 6


----------

